# Car sick help?



## MovieActor (Nov 22, 2012)

How can I keep my tortoise from getting car sick when I need to transport her on a 30 minute car ride? In the past she gets violently or nervous and poops everywhere no matter what I transport her in. She is a 6.5" Leo.


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

From what I have read on here, that is normal. A few even kid about if your tort can't poop, take it for a car ride. That's just what they do. Not car sick. Also, nothing you can do about it


----------



## MovieActor (Nov 22, 2012)

I've thought about having her fall asleep in a box and pad her with towels so she won't jostle around and try and transport her asleep to see if that helps at all.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 22, 2012)

I soak mine really well before taking them in the car. That way they urinate and deficate before getting into the car. Then I place them in a plastic box on a thick towel. This usually helps, but sometimes there are still accidents. Good luck!


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2012)

This is why I tell people to transport them in some sort of water proof plastic box. Its just what they do when they are stressed and a car ride stresses them. If you use a relatively small box, so they can't slide around too much, and keep them very dark, it will sometimes settle them down a bit. Sort of like a hawk wearing a hood. Turn the lights out and its sleepy time.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use a cooler, just a little bit bigger than my Tyrone I pour boiling water in it and put the lid on it and let it sit for about a half hour, dump the water put a bunch of towels in it, the Tyrone the another towel on top. It is warm and humid. He doesn't seem to mind traveling this way. And when we get home I soak him and feed him.


----------

